# Franken Polishes



## Ngelic (Apr 17, 2011)

These have been becoming a popular trend in the last few months... I was wondering if anyone has tried making their own franken yet and if so, please show us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 17, 2011)

There is a great one on the front page of this website, I did try with some cheap polishes but it just turned out okay, I used a dark purple with green glitter may just need more glitter to get it as nice... I am all for this when you nail polishes get to low to use anymore but I can't bring myself do do it with my good OPI's otherwise!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lolaB (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's the only one I've liked so far:





I used Deborah Lippmann Bad Romance among other things.


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 18, 2011)

OK, now I'm feeling like a blonde!! hehehehe, What the heck does Franken mean?  When I first saw it I thought it was a brand of polish.


----------



## lolaB (Apr 18, 2011)

It's when you mix your own polish, creating a 'frankenpolish.'


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow Lola I love this one good job, I better keep trying here I know I can do it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Lola! It makes so much sense now.


----------



## Ngelic (Apr 18, 2011)

Woah Lola, That's sooo gorgeous, I can definitely see the Deborah Lippmann  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@jeana, it just basically means mixing your own polish... though it's mainly just 2 different polish but I've seen people see their whole collectiong &gt;&lt;


----------



## llehsal (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh wow.  Ok.  I have never heard of this.  Thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Diava (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm totally addicted to frankening at the moment, I posted my first frankened polish on this board: Nightshade Jet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I've made two more since, hoping to post proper swatches soon for now here's some nail wheel pics:





I've called them Valhalla Sky (left) and Nights on Cydonia (right) will hopefully be putting up some swatches with more details of what polishes I used on my blog soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katana (Apr 20, 2011)

Very pretty Diava!!


----------



## kayjay (Apr 21, 2011)

@lolaB and Diava...both of those are really cute! You guys have introduced me to this whole Franken polish concept. Thanks!


----------



## AmourAnnette (Apr 22, 2011)

Lola I LOVE that! So gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Apr 24, 2011)

i hadn't heard of Franken yet either! LOL I love the idea though and the colors in this thread. I especially like the first color with the glitter! Anything sparkly and catches my eye gets my vote! Really love the idea though.


----------



## Ngelic (Apr 25, 2011)

Okays, I've just made my 2nd franken but this one is one that I really really really really love!

They remind me of the a character in a strategy game I'm currently obseesing about so I named it after her ina particular "skin".

Battle Regalia Poppy:





I painted it on 2 different nails but they all turned out the same.

It's a lilac colour, though it does look a bit ashy here.. it's not, with green shimmers where lights hits it and some glitter (very very little but you can see 2 of them in the middle one). I'm not sure what finish this would be considered as.. &gt;&lt;

The reason why the polish reminded me of Battle Regalia Poppy is because she actually has bluey/purple skin and green eyes (well in this skin anyways).


----------

